# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  داغ داغ :رای دیوان عدالت اداری

## kamal

همین الان توی اخبار علمی فرهنگی شبکه 4 شنیدم که دیوان عدالت اداری رای داده که دانشجویان رشته های روزانه تحصیل مجدد در رشته پزشکی ممبعد میتونن تحصیل رایگان داشته باشن ؛به نظرتون این رای تمام و کمال توسط وزارت بهداشت و سازمان سنجش اجرا میشه؟

----------


## satar98

*داداچ داري اشتباه مي زني ،اعلام شده اونايي كه يه سري دانشگاه روزانه رفتن ديگه نمي تونن پزشكي روزانه برن يا بايد برن پرديس يا برن آزاد!!*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *داداچ داري اشتباه مي زني ،اعلام شده اونايي كه يه سري دانشگاه روزانه رفتن ديگه نمي تونن پزشكي روزانه برن يا بايد برن پرديس يا برن آزاد!!*


سلام منظورتون اینه که تموم کرده باشن تحصیل رو درسته ؟ 
یا 
فقط یک بار روزانه قبول شده باشن؟

----------


## gigabyte2052

> همین الان توی اخبار علمی فرهنگی شبکه 4 شنیدم که دیوان عدالت اداری رای داده که دانشجویان رشته های روزانه تحصیل مجدد در رشته پزشکی ممبعد میتونن تحصیل رایگان داشته باشن ؛به نظرتون این رای تمام و کمال توسط وزارت بهداشت و سازمان سنجش اجرا میشه؟


این خبر منظورتونه ؟
لغومحدودیت تحصیل مجدد دردانشگاه علوم پزشكي :: قانون

----------


## alisun

سلام جدی؟!!!!

----------


## Janvaljan

*اقا خبر درسته. با باطل شدن قانون قبلی ، حالا فارغ التحصیلان روزانه هم دیگه میتونن در رشته های علوم پزشکی 

دانشگاه های روزانه و بدون پرداخت شهریه تحصیل کنند.** 

ولی باید دید سنجش و وزارت بهداشت تمکین میکنن یا نه؟ این قانون قبلا یک بار دیگه هم لغو شده بود ولی بازم وزارت 

بهداشت زیر بار نرفت و دوباره کار خودشو میکرد.*

----------


## kamal

> *داداچ داري اشتباه مي زني ،اعلام شده اونايي كه يه سري دانشگاه روزانه رفتن ديگه نمي تونن پزشكي روزانه برن يا بايد برن پرديس يا برن آزاد!!*



دوست عزیز لینک خبرش را دوست خوبمون بران گزاشته خودت برو ببین

----------


## Hellish

دیوان عدالت (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)اداری!!!!

عجب جوک بامزه ای :\

----------


## kamal

> این خبر منظورتونه ؟
> لغومحدودیت تحصیل مجدد دردانشگاه علوم پزشكي :: قانون


با تشکر از شما بله همین منظورمه

----------


## alisun

ولی خیلی از دوستای من روزانه بودن، قصد شرکت داشتن که... الانم دارن واس ارشد میخونن. شاید با این خبر بیان تجربی

----------


## kamal

> *اقا خبر درسته. با باطل شدن قانون قبلی ، حالا فارغ التحصیلان روزانه هم دیگه میتونن در رشته های علوم پزشکی 
> 
> دانشگاه های روزانه و بدون پرداخت شهریه تحصیل کنند.** 
> 
> ولی باید دید سنجش و وزارت بهداشت تمکین میکنن یا نه؟ این قانون قبلا یک بار دیگه هم لغو شده بود ولی بازم وزارت 
> 
> بهداشت زیر بار نرفت و دوباره کار خودشو میکرد.*


سلام رای قبلی دیوان برای یک شخص بود که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک قبول شده بود و هر کی میخواست حقشو بگیره باید با شکایت به دیوان عدالت اداری میگرفت ولی رای الان دیوان عمومیه
و لازم الاجرا و فک نکنم هیچ نهادی توان مقابله با رای دیوان اداریو داشته باشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

یعنی بدبخت شدیم؟؟؟!!!!!!  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## kamal

> دیوان عدالت (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)اداری!!!!
> 
> 
> عجب جوک بامزه ای :\



بله دیوان عدالت اداری 
تعجبتون واسه چیه ؟اگه همین دیوان نبود که 
به خیلی از حق های قانونیمون نمیرسیدیم

----------


## kamal

> یعنی بدبخت شدیم؟؟؟!!!!!!


چرا بدبخت؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*اگ قانون جوری  ک من فهمیدم و شنیدم باش 96 با  تعداد ( خیلی بیشتر از همیشه) زیادی از لیسانس های مشتقاق ب پزشکی باید کنکور بدین

و اینطور  تراز درسا تو کنکور باز کلی فرق میکنه ! ی عده لیسانس از رشته های مختلف میان و دروس مرتبط با رشته خودشونو بالا میزنن و .... ! رقابت خوب و سختی پیش میاد!


البته اگ خبر چیزی دیگ ای بوده و من بد متوجه شدم ک هیچ !

*

----------


## Dayi javad

*پیش از این، در دفترچه شماره یک راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری 1395 و قسمتی از بند1-8 دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته تحصیلی آزمون سراسری سال 1395 دانشگاه ها و موسسات آموزش عالی سراسر کشور، آن دسته از داوطلبانی که در رشته های گروه علوم پزشکی قبلاً با استفاده از امکانات دولتی تحصیلات خود را به اتمام رسانده اند، در آزمون سراسری پذیرش دانشجو برای ورود مجدد به دانشگاه های دولتی و تحصیل در کلیه رشته هایی که پذیرش از مقطع دیپلم صورت می گیرد، نمی توانستند پذیرفته شوند و این متقاضیان باید در پردیس های خود گردان و ظرفیت مازاد رشته های گروه علوم پزشکی ثبت نام می کردند و در صورت قبولی در آزمون سراسری با پرداخت شهریه ادامه تحصیل می دادند.

ینی برای همه نیس ؟ فقط همونا ک قبلا تو یکی از رشته های علوم پزشکی تحصیل کردن این قانون لغو شده ؟*

----------


## kamal

> *اگ قانون جوری  ک من فهمیدم و شنیدم باش 96 با  تعداد ( خیلی بیشتر از همیشه) زیادی از لیسانس های مشتقاق ب پزشکی باید کنکور بدین
> 
> و اینطور  تراز درسا تو کنکور باز کلی فرق میکنه ! ی عده لیسانس از رشته های مختلف میان و دروس مرتبط با رشته خودشونو بالا میزنن و .... ! رقابت خوب و سختی پیش میاد!
> 
> 
> البته اگ خبر چیزی دیگ ای بوده و من بد متوجه شدم ک هیچ !
> 
> *


دوست عزیز اشتباه نکن 
به فرض کسی لیسانس ریاضی داشته باشه 
اولا که منابع رشته تجریی نه منبع هستش و کسی که ریاضی رو هم 100 بزنه باز در هشت منبع دیگه باید خوب باشه و صرف زدن درصد بالای یک درس ملاک نیست در کنکور تجربی 
دوما کسی که یک رشته رو لیسانس گرفته حتما در اون درس مورد نظر قوی نیست 
مثلا شما که دیپلم تجربی داری زیست رو 100 میزنی عایا؟😒

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kamal


دوست عزیز اشتباه نکن 
به فرض کسی لیسانس ریاضی داشته باشه 
اولا که منابع رشته تجریی نه منبع هستش و کسی که ریاضی رو هم 100 بزنه باز در هشت منبع دیگه باید خوب باشه و صرف زدن درصد بالای یک درس ملاک نیست در کنکور تجربی 
دوما کسی که یک رشته رو لیسانس گرفته حتما در اون درس مورد نظر قوی نیست 
مثلا شما که دیپلم تجربی داری زیست رو 100 میزنی عایا؟������



میدونستم نظر ک بدم باز یکی پیدا میشه انتقاد کنه !

اولا من دیپلم نگفتم ! شما برو دانشگاه رشته ریاضی مدرکو بگیر ی درسی مثل ریاضی حتی اگ خوب نبود تو دوران دبیرستانو بخون بعد بیا کنکور بده ببین سوالات کنکور برات چیزی نیس ( نسبت ب بقیه )

دوما من نگفتم همشون میان پزشک میشن !گفتم تراز کنکور باز فرق میکنه !


رفیق من هیچی بارش نبود رفت عمران میخونه میگه الان سوالای انتگرال و مشتق دیگ برام سخت نیس ! داییم همین نظرو داره !

نظر من با اونی ک شما برداشت کردی 180 درجه فرق داره!*

----------


## Hellish

> بله دیوان عدالت اداری 
> تعجبتون واسه چیه ؟اگه همین دیوان نبود که 
> به خیلی از حق های قانونیمون نمیرسیدیم


قشـنگ بود! حـق!!! مـا که نرسیدیم شما رسیدین سلام ما رو برسونید
:/

----------


## kamal

> *
> 
> 
> میدونستم نظر ک بدم باز یکی پیدا میشه انتقاد کنه !
> 
> اولا من دیپلم نگفتم ! شما برو دانشگاه رشته ریاضی مدرکو بگیر ی درسی مثل ریاضی حتی اگ خوب نبود تو دوران دبیرستانو بخون بعد بیا کنکور بده ببین سوالات کنکور برات چیزی نیس ( نسبت ب بقیه )
> 
> دوما من نگفتم همشون میان پزشک میشن !گفتم تراز کنکور باز فرق میکنه !
> 
> ...


من خودم لیسانس ریاضی دارم و اصلا اینطور نیس که میگی 
بازم ممنون از اظهار نظرتون

----------


## kamal

> قشـنگ بود! حـق!!! مـا که نرسیدیم شما رسیدین سلام ما رو برسونید
> :/


چو از این سرای وحشت به سلامت گذشتی 
به شکوفه ها به باران برسان سلام ما را 😜😛

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> ولی خیلی از دوستای من روزانه بودن، قصد شرکت داشتن که... الانم دارن واس ارشد میخونن. شاید با این خبر بیان تجربی


پس یواش یواش ندای : ای لشکر صاحب زمان اماده باش اماده باش در تجربی برخاسته خواهد شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.rhm97

تف به روح دیوان مثلا عدالت اداری

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kamal


من خودم لیسانس ریاضی دارم و اصلا اینطور نیس که میگی 
بازم ممنون از اظهار نظرتون


شما درست میگی !
موفق باشی*

----------


## Hossein.A

> *
> 
> 
> میدونستم نظر ک بدم باز یکی پیدا میشه انتقاد کنه !
> 
> اولا من دیپلم نگفتم ! شما برو دانشگاه رشته ریاضی مدرکو بگیر ی درسی مثل ریاضی حتی اگ خوب نبود تو دوران دبیرستانو بخون بعد بیا کنکور بده ببین سوالات کنکور برات چیزی نیس ( نسبت ب بقیه )
> 
> دوما من نگفتم همشون میان پزشک میشن !گفتم تراز کنکور باز فرق میکنه !
> 
> ...



تایید میشه.
ادم وقتی سنش بیشتر میشه کلا درک و دیدش نسبت به سوالا تغییر میکنه.

اینو هم خودم به شخصه تجربه کردم . هم اینکه دارم میبینم .
سوالای ریاضی کنکور ۸۹ رو که نگاه کردم یه سری سوالاش نیاز به هیچ‌ دانشی نداشت.
این قضیه واسه بعضی سوالای سالهای اخیرم دیده میشه.

اونیم که میگه اینطور نیست یا هنوز بهش نرسیده. یا اصلا سنش قد نداده که برسه.
والا این قضیه واسه همه اتفاق افتاده

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ParsaYousefi


پس یواش یواش ندای : ای لشکر صاحب زمان اماده باش اماده باش در تجربی برخاسته خواهد شد 


احتمالا باز یکی از بچه های خودشون ک لیسانس داشته هوس پزشکی کرده ! دارن قانون عوض میکنن تا بیاد پزشکی بخونه !
تا پول و شهریه پردیسم دیگ ندن !*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> *
> احتمالا باز یکی از بچه های خودشون ک لیسانس داشته هوس پزشکی کرده ! دارن قانون عوض میکنن تا بیاد پزشکی بخونه !
> تا پول و شهریه پردیسم دیگ ندن !*


صددرصدداداش!شک،نکن!

----------


## zahra2017

خیلی کم بودند تجربی ها این کارو کردند که بیشتر بشیم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Chandler Bing

اینم رفت تو لیست اموری که خدایی باید لابی گری کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ammir

شماها چقدر از لیسانس و فوق لیسانس ها می ترسید بابا 
این آقای احمدی هم که تونست رتبه ۱ شه خب کسی که ۴ سال پیش رتبه. تک رقمی کنکور بوده مشخصه بازم کنکور بده قدره و اینکه چون پروژه هایی که تو دانشجویی کار می کرده در مورد بیوتکنولوژی بوده و این چند سال خیلی هم زیست خونده بخاطر پیش بردن پروژه هاش پس صفر نبود رو زیست  
وگرنه شما تشریف ببرید رتبه های زیر ۲۰۰۰ کنکور ببینید تو قلمچی اغلب دانش آموز بودن یا پشت کنکوری از روی عکسا و سوابق تحصیلی کاملا مشخصه! 
نگران اونا خیلی نباشید البته اون افراد هم اگر خیلی تلاش کنن می تونن موفق شن

----------


## D.A.A

ای کاش سنجش لیست بده از هزار نفر مناطق 3 گانه چند نفرشون لیسانس داشتن . به خدا خیلی کمن . به خدا بشینید درستونو بخونید

----------


## amins

ای جانم 
خدا خیلی چاکریم
دیروز بود میگفتم ای کاش این قانون رو برداره خیلی نگرانش بودم چون وصعمون نمیرسید

خدا قول میدم کنکور بهترین باشم ...ممنونم ازت

محدودیت تحصیل دوباره در دوره های روزانه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی لغو شد

لغو محدودیت تحصیل دوباره در دوره های روزانه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی

اینم دو تا خبرگزاری که خبرشون سنده
رایگااااااااااان شد رایگااااااااااااان

----------


## sun2016

از بس داغه پشتم ​سوخت

----------


## ata.beheshti

چرا لیسانسا نمیرن ارشد بخونن بعدش دکترا؟؟؟؟؟؟پس چرا این رشته رفتن؟؟؟؟؟
دکترا بگیری انگار خدا شدی که...
کاش یکیشون یکم توضبح بده که تا اینجا زحمت کشیدن اومدن چرا نمیخان برن مقاطع بالاتر....

----------


## ShahabM

> چرا لیسانسا نمیرن ارشد بخونن بعدش دکترا؟؟؟؟؟؟پس چرا این رشته رفتن؟؟؟؟؟
> دکترا بگیری انگار خدا شدی که...
> کاش یکیشون یکم توضبح بده که تا اینجا زحمت کشیدن اومدن چرا نمیخان برن مقاطع بالاتر....


به علت فشار خانواده و اطرافیانشونه و اینکه می ترسن حتی اگه دکترا هم بگیرند کار درست و درمون گیرشون نیاد
وگرنه هیچ کس از ادامه تحصیل در رشته ای که علاقه داره بدش نمیاد.

----------


## Isabella

> چرا لیسانسا نمیرن ارشد بخونن بعدش دکترا؟؟؟؟؟؟پس چرا این رشته رفتن؟؟؟؟؟
> دکترا بگیری انگار خدا شدی که...
> کاش یکیشون یکم توضبح بده که تا اینجا زحمت کشیدن اومدن چرا نمیخان برن مقاطع بالاتر....


موضوع اینه که دکترا گرفتن راحت نیست و در بعضی از موراد گرفتن دکترا چندان فرقی با لیسانس و فوق نداره. 
یکی از آشنایان ما دانشجوی دکترای فیزیکه و بهمون میگفت که ازم ایده ی جدیدی رو میخوان که هنوز که هنوزه نمیدونم چه طوری بهش برسم. 
نوآوری میخواد و خلاقیت... به علاوه یه جورایی ... خیلی تایم باید براش بذاری.

منم با این موضوع که... "بدبخت شدیم" موافقم. 
یکی ک میکروبیولوژی خونده، پرستاری خونده دوباره بیاد زیست رو بالا میزنه
اونی که شیمی خونده شیمی رو بالا میزنه
و همینطــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــور میایم به رشته های دیگه... تا تموم تراز ها بریزن بهم!
فکر کنم دیگه همه میخوان تا جایی ک ممکنه از کنکور نظام قدیم استفاده کنن چون نمیدونن نظام جدید قراره چه طوری کنکور بده و قراره چی بشه.  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nigan

> منم با این موضوع که... "بدبخت شدیم" موافقم. 
> یکی ک میکروبیولوژی خونده، پرستاری خونده دوباره بیاد زیست رو بالا میزنه
> اونی که شیمی خونده شیمی رو بالا میزنه
> و همینطــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــور میایم به رشته های دیگه... تا تموم تراز ها بریزن بهم!
> فکر کنم دیگه همه میخوان تا جایی ک ممکنه از کنکور نظام قدیم استفاده کنن چون نمیدونن نظام جدید قراره چه طوری کنکور بده و قراره چی بشه.




اصلا هم اینطور نیست . دلیل نداره هر کی تو یه درس مسلط باشه کنکور رو هم خوب بزنه . اونم تو اون زمان محدود.  سروش مویینی که فقط اومده بود برای ریاضی و فیزیک تو تایم استاندارد حدود 80 زد و تازه زیست و شیمی هم صفر بود.   همه که قرار نیست مثل نفر اول کنکور امسال باشن.  فرض کن طرف مهندسه . ریاضی و فیزیک رو خوب میزنه ولی نه تو شرایط استرسی کنکور. نه تو حالتی که درس اصلیش زیست هست و شیمی با اون وقت محدودش. .... بخواد زسیت وشیمی هم بزنه باید از تایم ریاضی و فیزیک بزنه که در نتیجه درصد هاش هم دیگه نمی تونه خیلی بالا بشه. میشه همون درصد حدود 60 که همین امسال هم خیلی از بچه هایی که قبول شدن همین درصد ها رو داشتن .

اونایی هم که تو دانشگاه رشته های زیست شناسی خوندن تو بقیه درسها لنگ می زنن . شک نکنید.

بالای 90 درصد لیسانس ها سیاهی لشکرن. دلیلشم  همین آمار کنکور 95. تعداد قبولی هاشون خیلی خیلی کمه. مثلا تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز توی *سه تا رشته اصلی* فقط 3 تا لیسانسه  قبول شدنو بقیه همش بچه های دبیرستانی بودن . 

همونطور که بچه ها بالاتر هم گفتن نفر اول کنکور امسال یه استثنا بوده و  اکثرا مالی نمیشن. رقیب اصلی بچه های تجربی فقط و فقط خودشون هستن . 

اصلا بچه ها ذهنتون رو درگیر این چیزا نکنید. همین الان هم دیر شده. سعی کنید ترازتون رو تو درسایی مثل زیست و شیمی و ادبیات و زبان بالا ببرید و به هیچی فکر نکنید.

----------


## ithossein

منم شبکه 1 ساعت 19  یه چیزایی شنیدم ولی دقیق متوجه نشدم

----------


## arisa

بازم فرقی نمی کنه.. توجه نکنید

----------


## fatemeh96

این چه وضعشه دیگه
ملت دو بار درس میخونن تو دانشگاه ما تو یه بارشم موندیم! 
بابا بذارن ما هم بریم دانشگاه خب
همه ی ظرفیتارو اونا پر میکنن!!!!!

----------


## DrTUMS

اشتباه پیام دادم

----------


## mohammad1397

احتمالاالآن وزارت بهداشت برای اینکه جلوی این کاربگیره یه لایحه به مجلس میفرسته واگه تصویب شه دیوان حق دخالت نداره درضمن خیلی اونایی که تازه فارغ میشن اگه بخوان کنکوربدن بایدبرن سربازی وکسایی که چن سال ازدرس دوربودن میان که تسلط چندانی روی تئوری ندارن رقابت فقط فقط بابچه های تیزهوشانیه که هرسال درصدای بالاتری میزنن

----------


## -AMiN-

> احتمالاالآن وزارت بهداشت برای اینکه جلوی این کاربگیره یه لایحه به مجلس میفرسته واگه تصویب شه دیوان حق دخالت نداره درضمن خیلی اونایی که تازه فارغ میشن اگه بخوان کنکوربدن بایدبرن سربازی وکسایی که چن سال ازدرس دوربودن میان که تسلط چندانی روی تئوری ندارن رقابت فقط فقط بابچه های تیزهوشانیه که هرسال درصدای بالاتری میزنن


کسایی که تازه فارغ میشن یه سال مهلت معرفی دارن اگه از مهر به بعد فارغ یا انصراف داده بشن میتونن شرکت کنن

----------


## mohammad1397

> تف به روح دیوان مثلا عدالت اداری


 دیوان میگه چون وزارت بهداشت دستگاه اجرائیه نمیتونه چنین محدودیتی رواعمال کنه حق هم داره  یعنی بایدمجلس تصویب شه وشورای نگهبان تاییدکنه دراونصورت دیگه دیوان نمیتونه کاری کنه

----------


## mohammad1397

> کسایی که تازه فارغ میشن یه سال مهلت معرفی دارن اگه از مهر به بعد فارغ یا انصراف داده بشن میتونن شرکت کنن


فارغالتحصیلایه سال وقت دارن واردمقطع بالاتربشن

----------


## ashkin0098

عاغا یکی دقیق توضیح بده ببینم قضیه این رای دیوان عدالت اداری چی بوده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammad1397

تجمع پنج میلیون فارغ التحصیل پشت دروازه‌ بازار کار | خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران چه عوغایی بشه جمعیت کنکورتجربی لشگرعلاقه مندان واردتمندان به پزشکی توراهن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ShahabM

> تجمع پنج میلیون فارغ التحصیل پشت دروازه‌ بازار کار | خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران چه عوغایی بشه جمعیت کنکورتجربی لشگرعلاقه مندان واردتمندان به پزشکی توراهن


تجمع پنج میلیون فارغ التحصیل پشت دروازه‌ بازار کار

وزیر کار، تعاون و رفاه اجتماعی با بیان اینکه 96درصد فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی نیز فاقد هرگونه مهارتی جهت اشتغال هستند، گفت: حدود 4‌درصد از فارغ التحصیلان کشور متناسب با بازار کار تحصیلات کسب کرده‌اند.

خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران:  پس از گزارش اخیر مؤسسه پژوهشهای بازرگانی که از تجمع ۵.۵میلیونی فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاه‌ها پشت دروازه‌های بازار کار خبر داده بود، وزیر علوم هم روایتی از ۵میلیون دانشگاهی بیکار داشت تا زنگ خطر رسیدن شمار بیکاران به ۱۰میلیون نفر تا ۱۴۰۰ به صدا درآید.

به گزارش خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران به نقل از تسنیم، با گذشت 3 سال و اندی از فعالیت دولت تدبیر و امید، گزارش‌های متفاوتی از وضعیت بازار کار کشور ارائه شده و برخی مقامات دولت تدبیر به‌صورت رسمی در این باره اعلام نظر کرده و نسبت به بحران بیکاری هشدار داده‌اند. همچنین آمار و ارقام متفاوتی از سوی آنها اعلام شده است.

رئیس جمهور نیز در چند مرحله  بیکاری را مشکل بزرگ پیش روی دولت خوانده و اشتغالزایی را از خواسته‌های اصلی مردم دانسته است. وی همچنین بیکاری را "ام‌المفاسد" خوانده و جهانگیری، معاون اول وی نیز بارها بیان کرد که وضع اشتغال به‌عنوان یک شاخص، به درجه هشدار در ایران رسیده است.

در حال حاضر بیکاری در ایران یکی از پُرچالش‌ترین مسائل کشور در بخش داخلی است و دولت‌ها در سال‌های گذشته تلاش کرده‌اند برای خروج از وضعیت نامناسب اشتغال جویندگان شغل، چاره‌ای بیندیشند. طرح‌های فراوانی از پرداخت وام‌های خوداشتغالی، اجرای طرح بنگاه‌های کوچک زودبازده، مشاغل خانگی و مباحثی از این دست نیز با صرف میلیاردها تومان از منابع بانکی به اجرا گذاشته شد اما حاصل آن گسترش معضل بیکاری در کشور و وجود چند میلیون نفر بیکار است.

تا دو دهه قبل اگر در خانواده‌ها بیکاری وجود داشت، دست‌کم دیپلم داشتند و می‌توانستند در رشته‌های مختلف شغلی مشغول به کار شوند، اما حالا شرایط عوض شده و کشور با کارجویانی مواجه است که چندین سال و حتی تا مقطع دکترا در دانشگاه‌ها درس خوانده‌اند و در جستجوی شغل به سر می‌برند که بسیاری از کارشناسان اقتصادی علت این موضوع را عدم مهارت فارغ التحصیلان می‌دانند.

در حال حاضر اشتغال فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی تبدیل به یکی از بزرگترین دغدغه خانواده‌های ایرانی شده که دلیل آن عدم تناسب آموخته‌های دانشگاهیان با نیازهای بازار کار است. متأسفانه دولت در زمینه مهارت‌آموزی فارغ التحصیلان اقدامی نکرده و صرفاً مهارت‌آموزی در حد برگزاری همایش‌ها و اظهارنظر مورد توجه قرار گرفته است.

با وجود چنین شرایطی در بیکاری؛ دولت تدبیر و امید امیدوار بود که با استفاده از بسته‌های "تکاپو" و "حرکت" بتواند علاوه بر به حرکت در آوردن چرخ‌های اقتصاد؛ رونقی در بازار کار کشور ایجاد کند، همچنین بتواند با راه‌اندازی ظرفیت‌های خالی بنگاه‌ها، استفاده از سرمایه‌های خارجی و داخلی در خدمت تولید، افزایش بهره‌وری و تقویت نقدینگی و سرمایه در گردش بنگاه‌ها، تغییرات مثبتی را در بازار کار کشور رقم بزند، اما شواهد حاکی از این است که طرح‌های اشتغالزایی دولت موفقیت آمیز نبوده است و در حال حاضر بیکاری در مرز هشدار قرار دارد.

*ربیعی: اگر کاری نکنیم بیکاران 10میلیون نفر می‌شوند
علاوه بر رئیس جمهور، وزیر کشور و مشاور اقتصادی رئیس جمهور، علی ربیعی، وزیر تعاون، کار و رفاه اجتماعی هم پیشتر با بیان "اگر کاری نکنیم در افق 1400 تعداد بیکاران به 10 میلیون نفر می‌رسد و این عدد خوبی نیست و بسیار خطرناک است"، گفته بود: عمده واجدان شرایط کار، فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی‌اند.

وزیر کار، تعاون و رفاه اجتماعی با بیان اینکه 96درصد فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی نیز فاقد هرگونه مهارتی جهت اشتغال هستند، گفت: حدود 4‌درصد از فارغ التحصیلان کشور متناسب با بازار کار تحصیلات کسب کرده‌اند.

*4.8میلیون ایرانی بیکارند
کنار پیش‌بینی‌های ربیعی برای اوضاع نامناسب بازار کار، نتایج بررسی مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس شورای اسلامی نیز از وضعیت بحرانی بیکاری خبر می‌دهد. چندی پیش بود که کاظم جلالی، رئیس مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس شورای اسلامی از بیکاری 11 میلیون نفری در صورت عدم‌تحقق برنامه‌ها تا سال 1400 خبر داد.

نماینده مردم تهران در مجلس در ادامه تصریح کرد: نرخ بیکاری سال 94 از سوی دولت 11 درصد عنوان شده که اگر این میزان را بپذیریم نشان می‌دهد وضعیت اشتغال گروه‌های سنی، جنسی و تحصیلی مختلف در حوزه بیکاری خوب نیست.

وی بر اساس گزارش جدید و رسمی مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس ادامه داد: همچنین در سال 94، 2 میلیون و 700 هزار بیکار داریم که با احتساب شاغلان ناقص این میزان به 4 میلیون و 800 هزار نفر و با احتساب جمعیت فعال دلسرد از اشتغال این میزان به 7 میلیون نفر می‌رسد که رقم فوق تا سال 1400 به 11 میلیون بیکار خواهد رسید که باید توجه داشت تبعات بیکاری صرفاً اقتصادی نبوده و بحران‌های زیادی مثل طلاق و اعتیاد را به‌دنبال دارد و باید به این موضوع توجه ویژه‌ای شود.

*بیکاری 40درصدی تحصیل‌کرده‌ها در برخی استانها
مجید قاسمی، اقتصاددان برجسته کشور روز گذشته در چهارمین همایش "پیشرفت و توسعه علمی کشور" با محوریت "اشتغال و کارآفرینی فارغ التحصیلان" به موضوع کارآفرینی و اشتغال فارغ التحصیلان پرداخت و گفت: طبق اعلام مرکز آمار ایران، نرخ بیکاری سه‌ماهه اول سال 95 برابر 12,2 درصد است؛ بدین ترتیب جمعیت شاغل ما ثابت است و از سال 91 به بعد رشد نداشته‌ایم.

قاسمی با اشاره به نرخ بیکاری تحصیل‌کرده‌های دانشگاهی نیز گفت: به‌گفته وزیر تعاون، نرخ بیکاری تحصیل‌کرده‌های دانشگاهی در بعضی از شهرهای کشور به 40 درصد هم می‌رسد.

*از امسال یک‌میلیون فارغ‌التحصیل بیکار خواهیم داشت
 علاوه بر این نیز محمد فرهادی، وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در اظهاراتی جدید در خصوص بحران بیکاری فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه‌ها هشدار داد.

فرهادی با بیان "در کشور تعداد دانشجو و دانشگاه بسیار زیاد است که باید در این زمینه حد و حدود را حفظ کنیم"، افزود: در حال حاضر بیش از دو هزار و 880 واحد آموزش عالی در کشور داریم که قریب به 5 میلیون دانشجو در این واحدها در حال تحصیل هستند.

فرهادی با اشاره به هشدارهای رئیس جمهور مبنی بر ورود بیکاران جدید به جامعه گفت: همان‌گونه که رئیس‌جمهور اعلام کرد از امسال یک میلیون فارغ‌التحصیل بیکار خواهیم داشت که برای این مسئله باید فکری شود و البته مسیر گذر از این موضوع دستیابی به رشد هشت درصدی در اقتصاد است که طبق برنامه‌ها امسال باید پنج درصد از این رشد اقتصادی محقق شود.

پیشتر مؤسسه عالی آموزش و پژوهش مدیریت و برنامه‌ریزی هم گزارش هشدارآمیزی از تشدید بیکاری فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاهی منتشر و ضمن اعلام اینکه در سالهای اخیر اشتغالزایی در مردان از نوع شغل جدید نبوده، نرخ بیکاری بلندمدت فارغ‌التحصیلان را 49.2 درصد اعلام کرد.

در این گزارش تصریح شده بود که 5.5 میلیون فارغ‌التحصیل دانشگاهی پشت دروازه‌های بازار کار تجمع کرده‌اند که طی سالهای آتی باید شغل پیدا کنند.

با توجه به هشدارهای مختلف مسئولان و اظهارات جدید وزیر علوم مبنی بر ورود سالیانه یک‌میلیون فارغ التحصیل بیکار به جامعه می‌توان نتیجه گرفت با وجود 5میلیون دانشجو در حال تحصیل، در پنج‌ساله آینده حداقل 5 میلیون بیکار به صف بیکاران افزوده می‌شود و با توجه به اینکه در حال حاضر حدود 5 تا 6 میلیون بیکار در جامعه داریم  با جمعیت بیش از 10 میلیونی بیکار روبه‌رو خواهیم بود که نیازمند برنامه ریزی جدی دولت و کنارگذاشتن رویه بی‌خیالی موجود است.

----------


## amins

> تجمع پنج میلیون فارغ التحصیل پشت دروازه‌ بازار کار | خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران چه عوغایی بشه جمعیت کنکورتجربی لشگرعلاقه مندان واردتمندان به پزشکی توراهن


با ابطال این قانون داغون ، مردمیخواد از سال 96 به بعد پزشکی در بیاد

----------


## amins

> احتمالاالآن وزارت بهداشت برای اینکه جلوی این کاربگیره یه لایحه به مجلس میفرسته واگه تصویب شه دیوان حق دخالت نداره درضمن خیلی اونایی که تازه فارغ میشن اگه بخوان کنکوربدن بایدبرن سربازی وکسایی که چن سال ازدرس دوربودن میان که تسلط چندانی روی تئوری ندارن رقابت فقط فقط بابچه های تیزهوشانیه که هرسال درصدای بالاتری میزنن


داداش شما از خیلی چیزا خبر نداری
فقط بگم رقایت اصلی بین کنکور مجددیا هستن که لیسانس علوم پزشکی هستند و تیزهوشانه
ببینید کی گفتم بهتون
این جمله ای که شما گفتید فقط برای راضی کردن خودتونه

----------


## mohammad1397

> داداش شما از خیلی چیزا خبر نداری
> فقط بگم رقایت اصلی بین کنکور مجددیا هستن که لیسانس علوم پزشکی هستند و تیزهوشانه
> ببینید کی گفتم بهتون
> این جمله ای که شما گفتید فقط برای راضی کردن خودتونه


 داداش کسایی که مثلاپرستاری اوردن اگه قراربودقبول بشن همون موقع که رقابت آسون تربودمیشدن تازه توهمین انجمن کسایی قبول شدن که فارغ التحصیل مهندسی دانشگاه های  خوب مث علم وصنعت ونفت و... بودن

----------


## amins

> داداش کسایی که مثلاپرستاری اوردن اگه قراربودقبول بشن همون موقع که رقابت آسون تربودمیشدن تازه توهمین انجمن کسایی قبول شدن که فارغ التحصیل مهندسی دانشگاه های  خوب مث علم وصنعت ونفت و... بودن


من پرستاری نخوندم و نمیتونم نظری بدم
ولی من علوم ازمایشگاهی خوندم و حتی ارشد این رشته هم در اومدم اونم با رتبه 30 ولی انصراف زدم
6 و 7 نفر دیگ از همکلاسی های منم همینطور
داداش عزیز دیدی که الان ما به درس و دانشگاه و اینده داریم شما یک صدمشم ندارید
شما هیچی ندیدی غیر از اینکه بهت گفتن دکتر شو همین.. ولی ما دیدیم ،همه چی هم دیدیدم

من درسایی برای ارشد خوندم و که اگر میدیدشون میگفتی کنکور جوجس
یادم نمیره ی بار از یه صفحه دادم بابا م بخونه نتونست تا نصفش بیاد اینقد کلمات سنگینی توش بودن.. من از حفظ میگفتم
دروس ارشد هم بیوشیمی دولین بود...زیست شناسی لودیش و شیمی مورتیمر ...

----------


## ShahabM

با این اوصاف اگر تعداد کنکوری های تجربی امسال از ۱ میلیون نفر هم فراتر بره تعجبی نخواهد داشت.

----------


## mohammad1397

> من پرستاری نخوندم و نمیتونم نظری بدم
> ولی من علوم ازمایشگاهی خوندم و حتی ارشد این رشته هم در اومدم اونم با رتبه 30 ولی انصراف زدم
> 6 و 7 نفر دیگ از همکلاسی های منم همینطور
> داداش عزیز دیدی که الان ما به درس و دانشگاه و اینده داریم شما یک صدمشم ندارید
> شما هیچی ندیدی غیر از اینکه بهت گفتن دکتر شو همین.. ولی ما دیدیم ،همه چی هم دیدیدم
> 
> من درسایی برای ارشد خوندم و که اگر میدیدشون میگفتی کنکور جوجس
> یادم نمیره ی بار از یه صفحه دادم بابا م بخونه نتونست تا نصفش بیاد اینقد کلمات سنگینی توش بودن.. من از حفظ میگفتم
> دروس ارشد هم بیوشیمی دولین بود...زیست شناسی لودیش و شیمی مورتیمر ...


به نظرم خیلی هم خوبه که رقابت زیادشه بالاخره هرگروهی تویه درسایی قوین ..راستی سربازی میخوای چکارکنی ؟

----------


## amins

> به نظرم خیلی هم خوبه که رقابت زیادشه بالاخره هرگروهی تویه درسایی قوین ..راستی سربازی میخوای چکارکنی ؟


من سربازی ندارم طرح دارم دوست عزیز...
بچه های علوم پزشکی سربازی نمیرن ،میرن طرح که روزی 6 ساعت شیفت میدن بقیه روز هم میخونن دیگ...یعنی من 97 کنکور میدم
و همین الانم دارم میخونم فقط برای رتبه یک شدن
کنکور 97 از 96 صد برابر سخت تره...بخونید همین 96 خلاص بشید

----------


## mohammad1397

> من سربازی ندارم طرح دارم دوست عزیز...
> بچه های علوم پزشکی سربازی نمیرن ،میرن طرح که روزی 6 ساعت شیفت میدن بقیه روز هم میخونن دیگ...یعنی من 97 کنکور میدم
> و همین الانم دارم میخونم فقط برای رتبه یک شدن
> کنکور 97 از 96 صد برابر سخت تره...بخونید همین 96 خلاص بشید


​آهاحواسم نبوددرهرصورت موفق باشی

----------


## amins

> ​آهاحواسم نبوددرهرصورت موفق باشی


ممنون دوست عزیز ...شما هم موفق باشی ،مثل همیشه

----------


## DrTUMS

دوستان لیسانس پزشکی چرا آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی شرکت نمی کنند؟
من تبلیغ کلاس آمادگیشو دیدم

----------


## Saeedt

بچه ها اصلا نگران نباشین رقابت همونجور ک یکیتونو گفتین فقط بین درس خونای پشت کنکوری و سال اولیاست...من دانشگاه دولتی روزانه شیمی خوندم امسال کنکور دادم و کمترین درصدم البته بعد عربی که ۱۸ درصد زدم شیمی بود ۲۲ درصد....ک الان ک تستارو میزنم کمتر از ۷۰ نمیزنمش...اگه خدای شیمی یا هر چیه دیگه باشی کنکور یک درس نیست ..من وقتی رسیدم ب شیمی دیگه وقتی برام نمونده بود میشد شیمی رو خوب بزنم ولی کنکور ۱۷۰ دقیقس اختصاصیاش ۴ درس ک واسه پزشکی و دندون و دارو باید همشو زد ...پس نگران نباشین ماها فارغ التحصیلا رقیب خوبی نیستیم براتون چ کنیم ک بیکاری و حقوق کم و شاید عشق بچگی واسه پزشکی ب این وادی انداختمون...من الان کارخونه کار میکنم با مسئولیت بیشمار و حقوق تقریبا برابر با یک زیر دیپلم و دیپلمه حول و حوش یک یکو نیم...میدونم ک پزشکی هم قبول شم وضعیت بهتر نمیشه ولی پیش خودم میگن تو این ۷ سال کنارش یه کار ازاد میکنم بعد ۷ سال لااقل توان ازدواج کردن رو دارم....

----------


## narniya

سلام...آقا من چیکار کنم؟؟؟
من امسال کنکور دادم ... بخاطر این بند مسخره پردیس رو زدم ... الانم دندون پردیسم....ولی میخوام برم روزانه....الان با این رای میتونم کاری کنم؟؟
راهی هست؟

----------


## DrTUMS

> سلام...آقا من چیکار کنم؟؟؟
> من امسال کنکور دادم ... بخاطر این بند مسخره پردیس رو زدم ... الانم دندون پردیسم....ولی میخوام برم روزانه....الان با این رای میتونم کاری کنم؟؟
> راهی هست؟


رتبه و منطقتون چند بود؟

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

عه من الان غیر اینکه کدوم رشته برم ارشد ،دوباره لیسانس گرفتن هم به فکر هام اضافه شد :Yahoo (35): 

باشد که موفق باشید

----------


## omid94

این عشق از بچگی به پزشکی فانتزی ترین جمله ایه که تا حالا شنیدم از بقال سر کوچه تا راننده اتوبوس واحد.
احتمالا یا وزارت بهداشت زیر بار نخواهد رفت چون اگر بحث عدالت و دیوان عدالته هر کسی یه سهمی داره یا هم شاید متاسفانه ظرفیت دوره های روزانه رو کم کنه و به پردیس اضافه کنه چون سیاست وزارتخونه تحصیل پولیه و میخواد یه تعداد محدود ظرفیت رایگان اون هم برای ناب ها اختصاص بده.

----------


## 30gig

> این عشق از بچگی به پزشکی فانتزی ترین جمله ایه که تا حالا شنیدم از بقال سر کوچه تا راننده اتوبوس واحد.
> احتمالا یا وزارت بهداشت زیر بار نخواهد رفت چون اگر بحث عدالت و دیوان عدالته هر کسی یه سهمی داره یا هم شاید متاسفانه ظرفیت دوره های روزانه رو کم کنه و به پردیس اضافه کنه چون سیاست وزارتخونه تحصیل پولیه و میخواد یه تعداد محدود ظرفیت رایگان اون هم برای ناب ها اختصاص بده.


شما ماشالا از رو نمیری..

----------


## After4Ever

> این عشق از بچگی به پزشکی فانتزی ترین جمله ایه که تا حالا شنیدم از بقال سر کوچه تا راننده اتوبوس واحد.
> احتمالا یا وزارت بهداشت زیر بار نخواهد رفت چون اگر بحث عدالت و دیوان عدالته هر کسی یه سهمی داره یا هم شاید متاسفانه ظرفیت دوره های روزانه رو کم کنه و به پردیس اضافه کنه چون سیاست وزارتخونه تحصیل پولیه و میخواد یه تعداد محدود ظرفیت رایگان اون هم برای ناب ها اختصاص بده.


متاستفانه کسایی که تفنگ به دستشون هست یا با جون مردم سر کار دارند هر کاری بخوان می تونند  انجام بدن و دیوان که هیچ امام زمان مکان هم نمی تونه این عناصر رو تغییر بده............
حکم دیوان حتی اگر در روزنامه هم انتشار پیدا کنه لازم الاجراست ولی از اونجایی که وزیر هدفش چیزه دیگه ایه احتمالش هست دورش بزنه...

----------


## amins

> این عشق از بچگی به پزشکی فانتزی ترین جمله ایه که تا حالا شنیدم از بقال سر کوچه تا راننده اتوبوس واحد.
> احتمالا یا وزارت بهداشت زیر بار نخواهد رفت چون اگر بحث عدالت و دیوان عدالته هر کسی یه سهمی داره یا هم شاید متاسفانه ظرفیت دوره های روزانه رو کم کنه و به پردیس اضافه کنه چون سیاست وزارتخونه تحصیل پولیه و میخواد یه تعداد محدود ظرفیت رایگان اون هم برای ناب ها اختصاص بده.


"اگر بحث عدالت و دیوان عدالته هر کسی یه سهمی داره" داداش هر کسی ی سهمی داره باید شایستگی رسیدن به اون سهم هم داشته باشه ... افرادی که شایستگی بالایی دارن شاید حقش 10 یا 20 تا سهم باشه... داداش مورد دوم اینکه سهمت رو باید بگیری کسی بهت نمیده


"چون سیاست وزارتخونه تحصیل پولیه و میخواد یه تعداد محدود ظرفیت رایگان اون هم برای ناب ها اختصاص بده" داداش شما چند نفر اشنا تو وزارت خونه داری که اینطوری حکم صادر میکنی
 مورد دوم اینکه خودتون میگین افراد ناب... پس تلاش کنید جز افراد ناب باشید

----------


## stephanie

يه توصيه به بچه هايي كه امسال كنكور دارن : اصلا به اين اخبار و تاپيك هايي مثل اين توجه نكنيد. اين تاپيك ها جز افزايش استرس و هدر دادن زمان هيچ فايده اي نداره. همونطور كه خيلي ها گفتن رقيب اصلي شما امسال فقط و فقط خودتي و همسن و سالاي خودت ....

اصلا مهم نيست كه شما امسال با چند نفر رقابت كنيد . مهم اينه كه بيشترين تلاشتون رو انجام بديد و بهترين نتيجه رو كسب كنيد. اين تاپيك ها فقط براي كساني خوبه كه امسال قصد قبولي ندارن و دنبال وقت گذراني هستن .

به نطرم مديريت بايد اينجور تاپيك ها رو قفل كنه و يا منتقلشون كنه به بخش اخبار .

----------


## Amirhassan5303

اجرای این قانون کجای عدالته؟سرش یا تهش ؟ کسی که مهندس مکانیکه با کسی که هنوز مفهوم حد رو به خوبی بلد نیست یکیه؟ اگه قانون اجرا بشه میگم عمرا بشه رقابت کرد اغراق نمیکنم واقعیه 
با این قانون میخوان عدالت رو علم کنن؟ 
معلوم نیست کدوم آقازاده ای حوس کرده دکتر شه که این قانون رو در آوردن 
حرف آخر این که با این قانون عملا خودمون خودمون رو بدبخت میکنیم فقط یه لحظه فکر کن طرف 26 27 سالشه و تازه ترم اول پزشکیه میدونی نتیجه چی میشه کاملا واضحه میشه کسی که به خاطر 150 تومن ناقابل بخیه رو از صورت دخترک باز میکنه و گند میزنه به زندگی و آینده این بیچاره نتیجه این میشه دکتر به خاطر 500 تومن بیمارو عمل نمی کنه و طرف میمیره دیدم که این حرفا رو میزنم هجوم بی سابقه لیسانسه ها به پزشکی به خاطر علاقه نیست به خاطر پوله ای قانونگذار که داری دم از عدالت میزنی این کجاش عدالته؟حرف آخر تر اینکه من به هیچ قانونی اعتراض ندارم چرا ؟ چون آقازاده نیستم که حرفم صد تا خریدار داشته باشه فقط یه چیز به 96 و 97 یا بگم بچه ها ما دیگه راهی برامون نمونده پس بیاید تا نفس داریم بخونیم و به این آقازاده ها ثابت کنیم که مملکت اینقدر خرتوخر نیست گرچه میدونم این حرفا افسانه ای بیش نیست 
لعنت به معاویون تاریخ همه چیزو حل میکنه ...

----------


## mohammad1397

> اجرای این قانون کجای عدالته؟سرش یا تهش ؟ کسی که مهندس مکانیکه با کسی که هنوز مفهوم حد رو به خوبی بلد نیست یکیه؟ اگه قانون اجرا بشه میگم عمرا بشه رقابت کرد اغراق نمیکنم واقعیه 
> با این قانون میخوان عدالت رو علم کنن؟ 
> معلوم نیست کدوم آقازاده ای حوس کرده دکتر شه که این قانون رو در آوردن 
> حرف آخر این که با این قانون عملا خودمون خودمون رو بدبخت میکنیم فقط یه لحظه فکر کن طرف 26 27 سالشه و تازه ترم اول پزشکیه میدونی نتیجه چی میشه کاملا واضحه میشه کسی که به خاطر 150 تومن ناقابل بخیه رو از صورت دخترک باز میکنه و گند میزنه به زندگی و آینده این بیچاره نتیجه این میشه دکتر به خاطر 500 تومن بیمارو عمل نمی کنه و طرف میمیره دیدم که این حرفا رو میزنم هجوم بی سابقه لیسانسه ها به پزشکی به خاطر علاقه نیست به خاطر پوله ای قانونگذار که داری دم از عدالت میزنی این کجاش عدالته؟حرف آخر تر اینکه من به هیچ قانونی اعتراض ندارم چرا ؟ چون آقازاده نیستم که حرفم صد تا خریدار داشته باشه فقط یه چیز به 96 و 97 یا بگم بچه ها ما دیگه راهی برامون نمونده پس بیاید تا نفس داریم بخونیم و به این آقازاده ها ثابت کنیم که مملکت اینقدر خرتوخر نیست گرچه میدونم این حرفا افسانه ای بیش نیست 
> لعنت به معاویون تاریخ همه چیزو حل میکنه ...


وقتی تعدادثبت نام کننده هابه مرزیک میلیون نفربرسه تازه میفهمن چیکارکردن مجلس واردمیشه همین امسال هم زاهدی رئیس کمیسیون آموزش ازجمعیت تجربی گلایه کرده چه برسه سال بعدبه نظرم این حکم مثل خنده ی قبل گریه هست چون وزارت بهداشت گفته به هیچ وجه کوتاه نمیادواحتمالابامجلس رایزنی کنه

----------


## mobin7

خوبه لغو شد

وگرنه بیچاره بودیم....

هر روز یه قانون به پا میکنن فرداش لغو
مثل تاثیر قطعی و...

بابا بذارین مث ادم کنکورمونو بدیم بریم پی زندگیمون دیگه

----------


## kamal

> خوبه لغو شد
> 
> وگرنه بیچاره بودیم....
> 
> هر روز یه قانون به پا میکنن فرداش لغو
> مثل تاثیر قطعی و...
> 
> بابا بذارین مث ادم کنکورمونو بدیم بریم پی زندگیمون دیگه


منظورتون از لغو ؟

----------


## arezoo_r90

خدارو شکر که ابطال شد
حالا با خیال راحت تر در میتونم درس بخونم
درود بر دیوان عدالت اداری

----------


## kamal

> خدارو شکر که ابطال شد
> حالا با خیال راحت تر در میتونم درس بخونم
> درود بر دیوان عدالت اداری


درود بر تو آرزو جان ان شاالله اول مهر96 با هم علوم پزشکی دانشگاه تهران قبول میشیم

----------


## Mehdi.j

بنظرم عدالت اینه که همه بتونن شرکت کنن و ربطی به بهداشت نداره که محدود کنه خیلی مشکل دارن به مجلس باید بگن تا قانونش کنه نه اینکه هر سری  به یه بهونه محدود کنن روزانه هارو.خیلی زرنگن ظرفیت هارو زیاد کنن

----------


## kamal

> بنظرم عدالت اینه که همه بتونن شرکت کنن و ربطی به بهداشت نداره که محدود کنه خیلی مشکل دارن به مجلس باید بگن تا قانونش کنه نه اینکه هر سری  به یه بهونه محدود کنن روزانه هارو.خیلی زرنگن ظرفیت هارو زیاد کنن


واقعا bige like

کسایی که استعداد دارن باید سهم بیشتری هم داشته باشن و این ربطی به یکبار لیسانس گرفتن نداره 
هر کی بامش بیش برفش بیشتر 
زرنگن ظرفیت ها رو زیاد کنن و شغل مناسب ایجاد کنن برای کارشناسی و ارشد و دکتری ها تا همه به سمت پزشکی هجوم نیارن 
دم دیوان عدالت اداری گرم که همیشه به داد ما میرسه 
دیوان عدالت اداری سپاس

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام
نمیخوام کسی رو نا امید کنم
ولی اگه شورای رنجش بخواد در عرض ایکی ثانیه فاتحه این مصوبه رو میخونه!
نظر دیوان برای ابطال اینه که دستگاه های اجرایی خق وضع قانون ندارن!
ولی شورای رنجش یه مرجع قانون گذاریه!
زیاد جای شادی نداره!
کافیه شورا مصوب کنه! اون موقع رئیس جمهورم حریفش نیست
زیاد دل خوش نکنید

----------


## Amirhassan5303

دوستان الان دقیقا نتیجه چی شد ؟

----------


## kamal

> سلام
> نمیخوام کسی رو نا امید کنم
> ولی اگه شورای رنجش بخواد در عرض ایکی ثانیه فاتحه این مصوبه رو میخونه!
> نظر دیوان برای ابطال اینه که دستگاه های اجرایی خق وضع قانون ندارن!
> ولی شورای رنجش یه مرجع قانون گذاریه!
> زیاد جای شادی نداره!
> کافیه شورا مصوب کنه! اون موقع رئیس جمهورم حریفش نیست
> زیاد دل خوش نکنید


عزیزم گیرم که این کارو بکنه اون موقع تازه کارشناسی های روزانه نمیتون 
اونوقت با کارشناسی های غیر روزانه چه میکنی 
و یا با کاردانی ها 😄
در ضمن اگه دیوان هم ابطال نمیکرد هر کسی که لیسانس روزانه داشت و مجددا پزشکی روزانه قبول میشد با شکایت به دیوان حق ثبت نام رایگان میتونست بگیره مانند اون خانومی که دانشگاه پزشکی روزانه اراک قبول 
شده بود و قبلا لیسانس روزانه داشت و دانشگاه اراک از ثبت نامش جلوگیری کرد و اون خانوم با شکایت به دیوان عدالت اداری حکم گرفت و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک بدون جیک زدنی اون خانومو ثبت نام کرد و الان اون خانوم داره تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اراک پزشکی رایگان روزانه میخونه 
حرف دیگه ایم داری عالیجناب؟

----------


## kamal

> دوستان الان دقیقا نتیجه چی شد ؟


هیچی فعلا پرچم دیوان عدالت اداری بالاس 😍

----------


## D.A.A

یعنی الان هر کی کارشناسی خونده 100 درصد خودشو گذاشته واسه پزشکی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> هیچی فعلا پرچم دیوان عدالت اداری بالاس 😍


الان یعنی هر کی دلش بخواد میتونه رایگان پزشکی بخونه ؟؟؟؟ حتی روزانه ها ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام
> نمیخوام کسی رو نا امید کنم
> ولی اگه شورای رنجش بخواد در عرض ایکی ثانیه فاتحه این مصوبه رو میخونه!
> نظر دیوان برای ابطال اینه که دستگاه های اجرایی خق وضع قانون ندارن!
> ولی شورای رنجش یه مرجع قانون گذاریه!
> زیاد جای شادی نداره!
> کافیه شورا مصوب کنه! اون موقع رئیس جمهورم حریفش نیست
> زیاد دل خوش نکنید


 نه مصوبه سنجش هم دیوان میتونه وتوکنه مث مصوبه ای که برای تاثیرمعدل بوددیوان فقط حق دخالت توی مجلس نداره اگه بهداشت بخوادکاری کنه فقط میتونه ازطریق مجلس انجام بده که پروسه زمان بری هست شایدهم منصرف شه بذاره رایگان بخونن

----------


## Amirhassan5303

دوستانی که دانشگاه روزانه درس میخونید اینو توجه داشته باشین که مملکتمون واقعا شیرتوشیره من واقعا ناراحت نیستم که عدالت برقرار شه ولی دلتونو به دیوان عدالت خوش نکنید هیچ چیز مشخص نیست منم خودمو از این حاشیه خلاص میکنم چون نفعی برام نداره

----------


## mohammad1397

> دوستانی که دانشگاه روزانه درس میخونید اینو توجه داشته باشین که مملکتمون واقعا شیرتوشیره من واقعا ناراحت نیستم که عدالت برقرار شه ولی دلتونو به دیوان عدالت خوش نکنید هیچ چیز مشخص نیست منم خودمو از این حاشیه خلاص میکنم چون نفعی برام نداره


 درهرصورت واسه96مشکلی براشون پیش نمیاد وزارت بهداشت هم هیچ کاره هست یه نهاداجرائی که حق قانون گذاری نداره به نظرم نبایددیوان سرزنش کردچون طبق قانون عمل کردمثلا الآن اگه شورای سنجش تاثیرمعدل قطعی بکنه دیوان نمیتونه کاریش بکنه چون اختیارقانونی داره ولی احتمالاچون اختیارقانونی نحوه پذیرش قانون هم بهش دادن میتونه مانع تحصیل رایگان  کسایی که روزانه بودن بشه

----------


## arezoo_r90

کسایی که میان میگن دلتونو به رای دیوان خوش نکنین و داستان میبافن همونایین که تا دو روز قبل میگفتن عمرا دیوان به نفع بچه ها رای بده.متاسفم برای این دیدگاهشون ولی شما اگرم حس حسادت و ترس دارین بهتره بیشتر تلاش کنین تا موفق باشین.کسی هم قرار نیس جای کسی رو تنگ کنه.خدا خودش صلاح هر کسی رو میدونه و روزیشم میده

در ضمن رای دیوان عدالت بر اساس قانون اساسی و مجموعه قوانین مجلس هست و برای رای دادن به قوانین اونا استناد میکنه پس هیچ احدی نمیتونه رای رو نقض کنه مگه اینکه مجلس قانون تصویب کنه که اونم زمانبر خواهد بود به فرض اقدام.در ضمن شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم نمیتونه قانون جدید بذاره و موظف به تمکینه  و دیوان عدالت فقط در مورد مسایل اموزشی حق دخالت تو تصمیمات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو نداره!نه مسایل حقوقی
پس بهتهره کسایی که قصد ادامه تحصیل مججد دارن به دور از حاشیه درسشونو بخونن و درگیر حرفای یه سری بچه دبیرستانی و حسود نشن،هر کسی تلاش کرد موفق میشه و گوارای وجودش باشه،چه دبیرستانی،چه لیسانسه روزانه و چه غیره

----------


## kamal

> کسایی که میان میگن دلتونو به رای دیوان خوش نکنین و داستان میبافن همونایین که تا دو روز قبل میگفتن عمرا دیوان به نفع بچه ها رای بده.متاسفم برای این دیدگاهشون ولی شما اگرم حس حسادت و ترس دارین بهتره بیشتر تلاش کنین تا موفق باشین.کسی هم قرار نیس جای کسی رو تنگ کنه.خدا خودش صلاح هر کسی رو میدونه و روزیشم میده
> 
> در ضمن رای دیوان عدالت بر اساس قانون اساسی و مجموعه قوانین مجلس هست و برای رای دادن به قوانین اونا استناد میکنه پس هیچ احدی نمیتونه رای رو نقض کنه مگه اینکه مجلس قانون تصویب کنه که اونم زمانبر خواهد بود به فرض اقدام.در ضمن شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی هم نمیتونه قانون جدید بذاره و موظف به تمکینه  و دیوان عدالت فقط در مورد مسایل اموزشی حق دخالت تو تصمیمات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو نداره!نه مسایل حقوقی
> پس بهتهره کسایی که قصد ادامه تحصیل مججد دارن به دور از حاشیه درسشونو بخونن و درگیر حرفای یه سری بچه دبیرستانی و حسود نشن،هر کسی تلاش کرد موفق میشه و گوارای وجودش باشه،چه دبیرستانی،چه لیسانسه روزانه و چه غیره


آرزو خانوم عزیز 
شدیدا لایک داری درود بر تو 😍😍

----------


## arezoo_r90

> درهرصورت واسه96مشکلی براشون پیش نمیاد وزارت بهداشت هم هیچ کاره هست یه نهاداجرائی که حق قانون گذاری نداره به نظرم نبایددیوان سرزنش کردچون طبق قانون عمل کردمثلا الآن اگه شورای سنجش تاثیرمعدل قطعی بکنه دیوان نمیتونه کاریش بکنه چون اختیارقانونی داره ولی احتمالاچون اختیارقانونی نحوه پذیرش قانون هم بهش دادن میتونه مانع تحصیل رایگان  کسایی که روزانه بودن بشه


نخیر شورای سنجش هم اختیار تصویب قوانین جدید نداره و طبق قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب مجلس در سال 92 عمل میکنه
وظایف شورای سنحش:

*ماده ۳ـ* وظایف و اختیارات «شورا» به شرح زیر می‌باشد:
	الف ـ برنامه‌ ریزی و ایجاد هماهنگی در امر سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها
	ب ـ تصویب عناوین، محتوا و مقررات آزمون‌ها
	پ ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد مقررات روش پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها مندرج در ماده (۵)
	ت ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد میزان تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی، آزمون عمومی و آزمون اختصاصی در سنجش
	ث ـ تصمیم‌ گیری در امور مرتبط با سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای داوطلبان فاقد سابقه تحصیلی
	ج ـ بررسی، ارزشیابی و تأیید گزارش سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در مورد کیفیت و رعایت مقررات قانونی آزمون سراسری حداکثر چهار ماه پس از اعلام نتایج نهایی و ارسال گزارش آن به شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی و کمیسیون آموزش، تحقیقات و فناوری مجلس

فقط در یک صورت میتونن ممنوع کنن اونم تصویب قانون تازه در مجلسه که اونم هم زمانبره و هم اینکه چون اکثریت تحصیل مجددیا غیر روزانه هستن(شبانه و ازاد و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و علمی کاربردی)اگرم بخوان جلوی هجوم رو بگیرن باید کلی ممنوع کنن برای همه رو اونم با تصویب قانون جدید توسط مجلس

----------


## kamal

> الان یعنی هر کی دلش بخواد میتونه رایگان پزشکی بخونه ؟؟؟؟ حتی روزانه ها ؟


بله در صورت قبولی و اوردن رتبه روزانه پزشکی میتونه تحصیل رایگان پزشکی داشته باشه

----------


## mohammad1397

> نخیر شورای سنجش هم اختیار تصویب قوانین جدید نداره و طبق قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مصوب مجلس در سال 92 عمل میکنه
> وظایف شورای سنحش:
> 
> *ماده ۳ـ* وظایف و اختیارات «شورا» به شرح زیر می‌باشد:
>     الف ـ برنامه‌ ریزی و ایجاد هماهنگی در امر سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها
>     ب ـ تصویب عناوین، محتوا و مقررات آزمون‌ها
>     پ ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد مقررات روش پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها مندرج در ماده (۵)
>     ت ـ اتخاذ تصمیم در مورد میزان تأثیر هر یک از عوامل سابقه تحصیلی، آزمون عمومی و آزمون اختصاصی در سنجش
>     ث ـ تصمیم‌ گیری در امور مرتبط با سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو برای داوطلبان فاقد سابقه تحصیلی
> ...


خب منم گفتم احتمالا!حرف آخرمجلس میزنه اگه جمعیت تجربی خیلی بالابره بهش حساس میشن ومعلوم نیست چه کسایی رومحروم کنن

----------


## ammir

ای بابا اینجا که هنوز بحثه 
گفتم یبار بالای ۸۰ درصد قبولی رشته های تاپ برای دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوری هاس البته بیشتر دانش آموزا 
خیلی راحت می تونید برید و رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ امسال از کانون ببینید بندرت افرادی با مدرک لیسانس و فوق و ... قبول میشن شاید یکی از دلایل ش این باشه که برای روزی ۱۰-۱۲ ساعت درس خوندن باید عاشق درس باشی نه عاشق پولی که قراره یروزی از درس خوندنت دربیاری ! 

ایشالله هرکس که تلاش می کنه به حقش برسه !

----------


## mohammad1397

> ای بابا اینجا که هنوز بحثه 
> گفتم یبار بالای ۸۰ درصد قبولی رشته های تاپ برای دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوری هاس البته بیشتر دانش آموزا 
> خیلی راحت می تونید برید و رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ امسال از کانون ببینید بندرت افرادی با مدرک لیسانس و فوق و ... قبول میشن شاید یکی از دلایل ش این باشه که برای روزی ۱۰-۱۲ ساعت درس خوندن باید عاشق درس باشی نه عاشق پولی که قراره یروزی از درس خوندنت دربیاری ! 
> 
> ایشالله هرکس که تلاش می کنه به حقش برسه !


تومشهد دیدم حدود90درصدزیرهزارا تیزهوشانی و مدارس خاص بودن یه سریاهم دولتی تومنطقه 1که فرمش اینجوریه بقیه رونمیدونم

----------


## ahmadjj

سلام
حالا این خبر درسته یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یکی جواب درست بده

----------


## Hellish

> سلام
> حالا این خبر درسته یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یکی جواب درست بده


ایـنجـوری کـهـ بـوش میـاد درسـته!

----------


## ashkin0098

وقتی دنیا اینو میخواد که مخصوصا بسوزیم چیکار کنیم دلمونو با نخ سوزن بدوزیم :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ShahabM

> وقتی دنیا اینو میخواد که مخصوصا بسوزیم چیکار کنیم دلمونو با نخ سوزن بدوزیم


به به

----------


## mohammad1112

دوستان کسی میدونه این فقط واسه کارشناسی هاست یا ارشد روزانه ها هم شامل میشه

----------


## omid94

> دوستان کسی میدونه این فقط واسه کارشناسی هاست یا ارشد روزانه ها هم شامل میشه


تا دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور سراسری نیاد هیچی معلوم نیست شما هم درستو بخون فکر نکنم اصلا بودن یا نبودن این قانون واسه کسایی که هدف گذاری کرده بودن خللی ایجاد کنه حالا اگه رایگان بود که رایگان بخون نبود پولی بخونی اونچه مهمه آوردن رتبه قبولیه  بقیش حاشیس.

----------


## E.M10

> دوستان کسی میدونه این فقط واسه کارشناسی هاست یا ارشد روزانه ها هم شامل میشه


این چه سوالیه! مثل سابق همه می تونن دانشگاه روزانه درس بخونن و هیچ فرقی نداره فقط نباید فراموش کرد که هر کسی یکبار در هر مقطع می تونه از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کنه پس اونایی که مدرک روزانه دارن اگر (در همان مقطعی که مدرکشو دارن) روزانه قبول شن باید مثل شبانه ها شهریه بدن


پ.ن ولی حرفم درست بود نمیدونم چرا ایراد می گیرید. قسمت قرمزو اضافه کردم شاید ابهام برطرف شه

----------


## kamal

> این چه سوالیه! مثل سابق همه می تونن دانشگاه روزانه درس بخونن و هیچ فرقی نداره فقط نباید فراموش کرد که هر کسی یکبار در هر مقطع می تونه از تحصیل رایگان استفاده کنه پس اونایی که مدرک روزانه دارن اگر روزانه قبول شن باید مثل شبانه ها شهریه بدن


دوست عزیز ما این همه بحث کردیم و رای دیوانو نقل کردیم بعد شما میای قانون قدیمو میگی لطفا نظراتو و عنوان تایپیکو بخون بعد نظر اشتباتو اصلاح کن

----------


## Mehdi.j

> دوست عزیز ما این همه بحث کردیم و رای دیوانو نقل کردیم بعد شما میای قانون قدیمو میگی لطفا نظراتو و عنوان تایپیکو بخون بعد نظر اشتباتو اصلاح کن


داداش من برام مهم نیست این موضوع فقط یه چیز بگم
با بچه های این فروم کل کل نکن اینا فقط چیزی که خودشون دوست دارن رو قبول میکنن.با این رای دیوان فکر نکنم بهونه ای برای بهداشت بمونه دیگه

----------


## E.M10

> دوست عزیز ما این همه بحث کردیم و رای دیوانو نقل کردیم بعد شما میای قانون قدیمو میگی لطفا نظراتو و عنوان تایپیکو بخون بعد نظر اشتباتو اصلاح کن


عجیبه که شما متن خبرو خوندید ولی نفهمیدید چی شده!

----------


## khaan

خیلی وقت پیش این حکم داده شده ولی اجرا نمیشه

----------


## kamal

> عجیبه که شما متن خبرو خوندید ولی نفهمیدید چی شده!


شما که متوجه شدی برای ما هم نقل کن 
لطفا کم الکی جو بده خودتم میدونی موضوع چیه و کسایی که لیسانس روزانه دارن میتونن پزشکی روزانه مجدد بخونن

----------


## kamal

> خیلی وقت پیش این حکم داده شده ولی اجرا نمیشه


اون موقع رای واسه یه دختر داده شده بود که پزشکی روزانه اراک قبول شده بود و قبلا لیسانس روزانه داشت 
ولی الان رای جدید عمومیت داره و برای همس

----------

